# aptaisia



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

SO my tank is still cycling and wanted to pick up some LR to help the process so went by the LFS today and picked up 2.5lbs of LR and came home set up the rock work. later on i notice some clear aptaisia with white tips blooms out from the LR....so heres the question will the aptaisias die during the cycle?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

The aiptasia on my live rock survived the cycle so I tried injecting them with lemon juice it was fun stabbing them with the needle  but, it didn't really work. I later purchased a peppermint shrimp and it took care of the rest. I haven't seen one since.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Clear with white tips?
Are you sure they're Aips? 

Anyway, they would survive the cycling just fine.


----------



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

heres a image of it









If its not an apitasia, then i would like to know what it is plz.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Gard to tell from this angle. Does it ever stick out more than that, or is it always this short?
If it's always this short, then it's either a large solitary polyp coral, OR it's a majano anemone


----------



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah it just sticks out that far...ill try and get another angle.


----------



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

more images.... you can see there white tips.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, ok, now I see.
Those aren't anemones at all. They are corals. These corals are of the single large polyp variety.
They'll likely survive the cycle. These are common in most tanks, and they usually do just fine with no special care.


----------



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

cool, alright thx a ton TheOldSalt!!!!:lol:


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

Your lucky they aren't aiptasia. they can quickly overtake your tank and are nearly impossible to get rid of. Butterfly's and Peppermint shrimp have helped me out


----------

